# Black & Decker router 7617-04??



## rsauve (Aug 13, 2014)

Any opinions on this item? One is for sale, perfect shape, with carrying case - but no bits -- for $50 (Cnd.)


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Might be better priced at $25. You can buy good used Porter Cable 690s on ebay for $65 to $85.


----------



## tanglefoot (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Bob, I've had this router for many years and have had good service from it. I do a lot of oak cupboards and cedar signs and have had no problems. I have noticed from surfing that parts are no longer available for it but for $50. sounds like a good deal.
Don


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Way over 30 years old, 1/4 collet only.
You sure you want this?


----------



## rsauve (Aug 13, 2014)

Didn't buy, but was considering it. From the above replies, I'll pass.


----------

